# Dayton DTA-120 vs Topping TP21 for Dayton B625



## Audioenthused

Good day Hi-fiers
 Two amps were recommended to me to purchase for a pair of Dayton Audio B652 6-1/2 2-Way Bookshelf Speakers, those were the Dayton Audio DTA-120 Class T Digital Mini Amplifier 60 WPC and the Topping TP21 Class T Digital Mini Amplifier with Headphone 25 WPC.  I would like to know:
  
 1. Which is the superior of the two amplifiers and why?  And is their a different amp you would recommend at around this price point?
  
 2. Is there a better pair of Bookshelf Speakers you would recommend to go along with amp from my first question around the same price point as the B652?
  
 From what I have read the TP21 WPC50 total, WPC25 per channel (kinda confusing since WPC is suppose to be watts per channel), while the DTA-120 is WPC50-60 but I have not been able to find anywhere that clearly states whether that is the overall WPC or per channel.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## cel4145

Typically with those digital amps, the power rating is the peak power or close to it. The DTA-120 is 50 watts/channel into 8 ohms and 60 watts/channel into 4 ohms, so figure somewhere in between there for 6 ohm speakers. 

If this is for a desktop setup for sitting at a computer, either the DTA-120 or TP21 will get plenty loud. I'd put the difference in money toward buying a better pair of speakers, like the Micca MB42X.


----------



## Audioenthused

cel4145 said:


> Typically with those digital amps, the power rating is the peak power or close to it. The DTA-120 is 50 watts/channel into 8 ohms and 60 watts/channel into 4 ohms, so figure somewhere in between there for 6 ohm speakers.
> 
> If this is for a desktop setup for sitting at a computer, either the DTA-120 or TP21 will get plenty loud. I'd put the difference in money toward buying a better pair of speakers, like the Micca MB42X.


 
  
 I take it that "pretty loud" is a bad thing?  The difference in money from what, towards purchase a better pair of speakers?


----------



## cel4145

audioenthused said:


> I take it that "pretty loud" is a bad thing?  The difference in money from what, towards purchase a better pair of speakers?




I don't know what you mean by the "pretty loud" question. 

Haven't you priced these yet? The TP21 is around $25 to $30 cheaper.


----------



## Audioenthused

cel4145 said:


> I don't know what you mean by the "pretty loud" question.
> 
> Haven't you priced these yet? The TP21 is around $25 to $30 cheaper.


 
  
 My "pretty loud" question was a query if "If this is for a desktop setup for sitting at a computer, either the DTA-120 or TP21 will get plenty loud." if you meant that is a bad thing or you were just stating that the speakers will just literally get very loud due to the distance.

 As for the TP21 I am new to all of this VERY NEW, the speakers state they can handle "40-75W" and the Micca's you suggested can handle "75W" so wouldn't using a amp that is just providing 25W be under powered and thus not providing efficient performance?


----------



## cel4145

Plenty loud enough for sitting at a computer. Not good for filling a large room with loud volume. 

You are over thinking the watts thing for speakers. The maximum number is a maximum. You don't have to put that much power to them. The indicator of efficiency of speakers is the sensitivity number.


----------



## Audioenthused

cel4145 said:


> Plenty loud enough for sitting at a computer. Not good for filling a large room with loud volume.
> 
> You are over thinking the watts thing for speakers. The maximum number is a maximum. You don't have to put that much power to them. The indicator of efficiency of speakers is the sensitivity number.


 

 Yeah knowing me I may be over thinking it.  So Dayton being the larger speaker should it have larger drivers and thus superior audio quality, more range etc.....?


----------



## cel4145

audioenthused said:


> Yeah knowing me I may be over thinking it.  So Dayton being the larger speaker should it have larger drivers and thus superior audio quality, more range etc.....?




The Dayton is the best of the $40 speakers as a very low budget speaker. There are better speakers as you go up in price. The Miccas are a better speaker.


----------

